# Parking in Rye - advice please



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - we are heading off to East Sussex later this week and plan to park up during the day and getting on our bikes. Any advice on where to park motorhome?
Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Rye harbour has a large car park it did not have a height barrier when we used it but it is a bit out of the town.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

East Sussex is pretty big, can you narrow it down a bit.
Do you mean just park, or overnight on the car park.


cabby


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Council Car Parks in East Sussex

http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/comp...der=Newest&Modid=150-Search-GMapFP&Itemid=242

http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/rye_east_sussex/


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

There is a hotel by the river,in town, They charge £5 per night
Its called River Haven Hotel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry just seen that the heading has Rye.  

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You could try the rugby club


----------

